# ¿Como agregar entrada auxiliar a equipo de sonido?



## JreyX

Hola, he estado leyendo unos temas de aquí sobre como colocar una entrada auxiliar a un equipo de sonido, pero la verdad no he podido entender mucho.
tengo un equipo de sonido SONY, modelo HCD-A17, tiene un potenciometro y le agrege un par de RCA para la entrada auxiliar, trae una entrada phono.
bueno lo que yo quiero es que al seleccionar phono, se active la entrada auxiliar. no pretendo usar la entrada phono como auxiliar, solo que ese botón active la entrada.
que tengo que hacer y donde irían conectados los cables, el equipo viene con un stk-4142II
espero que me haya dado a entender y me puedan ayudar.

Gracias.

P.D: ya he leido varios temas pero no he podido comprender


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal compañero JreyX, podrías explicarte un poco mejor, tu consulta resulta algo confusa...


----------



## DJ DRACO

Lo que querés hacer es practicamente imposible para cualquier mortal con conocmientos basicos, medios o altos, con recursos y taller mediocre incluso bueno...

Un boton pulsador de un equipo manda una señal a un microprocesador y de ahi un dominó (escalera, suceso) de cosas que activan y desactivan otras cosas....

Por ende...la unica manera de agregar una entrada de señal a un equipo así es localizar el preamplificador analógico o amplificador analógico y ahí "colar" (agregar) tu entrada....

Seguro que tu equipo no tiene entrada "AUX" por algún lado?


----------



## JreyX

bueno, en el panel frontal hay cuatro botones: TAPE - CD - TUNER - PHONO
yo quiero que al pulsar phono se active la entrada auxiliar que quiero instalarle ya que el equipo no la trae de fabrica.



Hola dj draco, gracias por tu respuesta.
Lastimosamente no tiene entrada AUX, y no se como agregarsela, he visto en otros temas lo que dijiste pero la verdad no se como hacerlo, osea como se activaria la entrada AUX


----------



## Ratmayor

Se me ocurre que coloques un suiche en la salida del pre PHONO, para que selecciones entre el PHONO y el Auxiliar, de manera que digitalmente cuando coloques la entrada "PHONO" tengas un interruptor manual que te permita seleccionar entre ambas entradas...


----------



## DJ DRACO

La de Rat es buena..pero no se...si la entrada Phono es una entrada de audio listo...a usar esa...agregando un jack de 3,5mm stereo y un cablecito stereo mallado hasta donde corresponda..

Para eso hay que abrir el aparato y mirar hasta encontrar


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

No sé por qué quieres crear una entrada auxiliar si tienes ya la entrada de Phono, haces un cable estéreo con resistencias limitadoras de señal. De esa manera no tienes que agregar nada dentro del aparato.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## JreyX

Gracias a ambos por querer ayudarme, la entrada phono no se esta usando ya que al introducirle la señal de mi DVD sonaba mal y demasiado bajo, investigando me dijeron que esa entrada no me servia para eso y que tenia que ponerlo en la entrada auxiliar del equipo, pero este no tiene  , le coloque dos jack rca para la entrada del DVD, ya que haba visto aquí que conectándolo en alguna parte de la cassetera funcionaria, pero se me ocurrió que podía hacer algo con el botón phono, ya que al pulsarlo e inyectarle una señal en su entrada hay audio pero de muy mala calidad(sera porque solo es para reproducir LP? (los discos esos de acetato)).

Bueno como no uso esa entrada yo quería que al estar en la opción phono se habilitara la entrada aux que deseo ponerle.
A Ratmayor le entendí pero no se cual es el pre del phono y no se como encontrarlo.
DJ DRACO ya tengo mi equipo destapado y listo para hacerle modificaciones.

Gracias espero que me haya echo entender esta vez xP



elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No sé por qué quieres crear una entrada auxiliar si tienes ya la entrada de Phono, haces un cable estéreo con resistencias limitadoras de señal. De esa manera no tienes que agregar nada dentro del aparato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Buenas Noches elaficionado, disculpa de cuanto valor serian las resistencias y adonde tendrian que ir?


----------



## Ratmayor

DJ DRACO y elaficionado, recuerden que la entrada PHONO una preamplificación con una sencibilidad considerable, el nivel de entrada ronda los 5mV y un DVD anda por los 100mV. Aun conectandolo directamente con resistencias limitadoras, recuerda que este pre tiene una ecualización por lo que distorsionaría horrible.



JreyX dijo:


> A Ratmayor le entendí pero no se cual es el pre del phono y no se como encontrarlo.


El pre phono es un amplificador operacional (Integrado de 8 pines) ubicado cerca del RCA. Podrías subir unas fotos de la placa del equipo para ubicarte mejor?


----------



## JreyX

Ratmayor dijo:


> El pre phono es un amplificador operacional (Integrado de 8 pines) ubicado cerca del RCA. Podrías subir unas fotos de la placa del equipo para ubicarte mejor?



ahí encerré en un circulo rojo el que creo que es pues es el que estaba mas cerca, si se necesita de una sección mas grande tendrá que ser mañana acá ya es de noche y con el cel no se ven bien 

Es un 5218A y es el unico de 8 mas cercano, hay otro de la misma referencia pero esta mas lejitos


----------



## Ratmayor

jejejeje bueno, no importa, ese es el condenado... Bien, sigue a donde van los pines 1 y 7 de ese integrado, esas son las salidas del pre, *CREO*, no estoy muy seguro, que de ahi, pasar por una serie de capacitores y resistencias y de allí a otro integrado, por lo general van a un CD4052, esa es la linea que debes interrumpir, si puedes tomar una foto mas grande y de mayor área vemos si te puedo hacer un diagrama de lo que vas a hacer. Saludos


----------



## JreyX

bueno tomar una foto mas grande puedo pero no ahora si no mañana ya que no tengo mucha iluminación, pero creo quieres que haga un corte en esas pistas y los mande aun swiche para asi elegir entre aux y phono.
de todas maneras mañana subo la foto.
Gracias a todos por su ayuda ya veo algo mas solido x)
muchas gracias Ratmayor.



p.d: por que se me cierra mucho la sesion???


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Prueba esto:



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Claro, o si es de tan baja sensibilidad...podés unir las señales Ly R con 2 resistencias y luego usar el viejo, famoso y nunca bien ponderado Potenciómetro o resistencia variable para ir cambiando la cantidad de señal ingresada al equipo...

Saludos.


----------



## JreyX

elaficionado ya conseguí las resistencias, si veo que aun suena mal optare por la opción de DJ DRACO con el potenciometro. 

Ratmayor, aquí una foto de un área mas grande 

gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

Mi idea es saltarse el preamplificador de Phono, la ecualización RIAA es algo que no necesitarás con un CD o DVD.

Para eso necesitas interrumpir la pista donde lo indiqué en tu foto:
​ 
Y luego hacer algo como esto:
​


----------



## JreyX

Gracias Ratmayor me funciono, ya suena bien, alto y claro , la verdad no se como pudiste desifrar esa foto borrosa 

Gracias a todos los que se interesaron en mi pregunta, elaficionado, DJ DRACO y a todos los que le echaron un vistazo.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Genial que te funcione...observando y estudiando todo se puede.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

JreyX dijo:


> Gracias Ratmayor me funciono, ya suena bien, alto y claro


Me alegra que te funcionara. Saludos 


JreyX dijo:


> la verdad no se como pudiste desifrar esa foto borrosa


Es que tenía puestos mis anteojos...


----------



## JreyX

Ratmayor dijo:


> Es que tenía puestos mis anteojos...



 donde los consigo 
necesito comprarme uno de esos


----------



## EXELSIOR

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Lo que querés hacer es practicamente imposible para cualquier mortal con conocmientos basicos, medios o altos, con recursos y taller mediocre incluso bueno...
> 
> Un boton pulsador de un equipo manda una señal a un microprocesador y de ahi un dominó (escalera, suceso) de cosas que activan y desactivan otras cosas....
> 
> Por ende...la unica manera de agregar una entrada de señal a un equipo así es localizar el preamplificador analógico o amplificador analógico y ahí "colar" (agregar) tu entrada....
> 
> Seguro que tu equipo no tiene entrada "AUX" por algún lado?



elemental DJ DRACO...
el boton que indica el amigo...
Es el tipico boton palanca de 4 posiciones...

Nada de procesos digitales...
Solo conecta y desconecta la alimentacion u otra conexion...
Si fuera digital solo seria un solo boton para las cuatro cosas o cuatro botones...

Es mejor especificar el modelo de equipo segun su año de fabricacion o compra...


----------



## AZ81

JreyX dijo:


> bueno, en el panel frontal hay cuatro botones: TAPE - CD - TUNER - PHONO
> yo quiero que al pulsar phono se active la entrada auxiliar que quiero instalarle ya que el equipo no la trae de fabrica.
> 
> 
> 
> Hola dj draco, gracias por tu respuesta.
> Lastimosamente no tiene entrada AUX, y no se como agregarsela, he visto en otros temas lo que dijiste pero la verdad no se como hacerlo, osea como se activaria la entrada AUX


Y por que no le metes la señal por la entrada de TAPE, ya que la impedancia suele ser similar a la de AUX.


----------



## Pablo M P

AZ81 dijo:


> Y por que no le metes la señal por la entrada de TAPE, ya que la impedancia suele ser similar a la de AUX.



Hola, el tema es de hace mas de un año y ya esta solucionado   el propio autor del post lo dijo.



			
				Electrofan dijo:
			
		

> Yo tambien quiero hacer eso en un SONY LBT-A195, convertir la entrada phono como entrada auxiliar y que se escuche con todas las prestaciones del equipo.



puedes hacerlo de la misma forma que el forero que empezó el tema, o como dijo Elaficionado, con el juego de resistencias y colocando un potenciómetro.

Un saludo


----------



## brendaalexia

quiero enchufar el microfono pero no tengo esa entrada , alguien que me responda plis , tenog que ensallar una cancion para este sabado y no lo puedo usarrr ...


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y que entradas *SI* tiene tu sony x-6 ?

Hay que armar/comprar un "Preamplificador" que adapte tu micrófono a la entrada que tenga tu equipo Sony


----------



## brendaalexia

sisis lo tengo , lo enchufo pero necesito poner auxiliar pero nose como


----------



## Fogonazo

brendaalexia dijo:


> sisis lo tengo , lo enchufo pero necesito poner auxiliar pero nose como



¿ Que cosa es lo que tienes ?
¿ Diagrama ?
¿ Fotos ?
¿ Algo ?


----------



## brendaalexia

tengo el Preamplificador para enchufar el microfono , cuando lo conecto al equipo necesito poner auxiliar pero noce como ?


----------



## analogico

el x6 parece que es un telefono


----------



## Sefilona

Hola soy nueva, me llamo Séfora, busco un esquema electrónico de una minicadena Roadstar HIF-8515RC. Lo que quiero es hacerle una salida auxiliar usando las conexiones del reproductor de casette. Amo crear frankesteines, la informática y los trastos. Estudié diseño industrial, pero me gusta más trabajar con tripas de aparatos. ...Tengo una mini cadena ROADSTAR HIF-8515RC y quiero que tenga una entrada auxiliar de audio para el móvil, el pc, etc. Quiero usar los canales R y L de la radio. He descargado el manual y mi duda es si es correcto soldarlo como pongo en la imagen, pero la idea es ubicar donde se  selecciona la señal y conectar usando una r de 10k en serie con un condensador de 4,7 µF con el positivo hacia afuera

Si mi equipo de sonido tiene para reproducir cassette, puedo usar ésto ?:






Guauu, es una idea genial, de hecho voy a fabricarme uno que es muy fácil, acabo de ver otro video en inglés de un chico que lo explica muy bien. Mil gracias!!!

PD: ahora solo tengo que volver a atornillar la minicadena, si lo llego a saber antes, jajaja, me alegro de haber posteado la duda


----------



## nesin

Buenas noche, Antes que nada les pido disculpas si alguna pregunta parece o es tonta ya que el poco conocimiento que tengo es por lo que escucho o leo en la web. 
Bueno, estoy haciendo mas bien intentando hacer un mini ampli para guitarra con uno de los tantos esquemas que se encuentran en internet.

La cosa en que quiero agregarle una entrada para el mp3/ipod.... el esquema de la entada aux la encontré en guitarrista.info, la imagen del esquema que estoy haciendo y la de la entrada aux las adjunto... las preguntas que tengo son:
¿Puedo utilizar dicho esquema de entrada auxiliar, si puedo utilizarlo debería de cambiar algún componente ya sea integrado resistencia u otro?
¿llegaría a disminuir el volumen de la guitarra?
¿me podrías indicar donde debe de integrarse el esquema del aux al del ampli? 
¿utilizaría la misma fuente de alimentación ya que no instalare una transformador interno sino que le pondre una entrada dc 9v?

Llevara una bocina de 6 watts 8ohm, con una fuente de alimentación de 9v...
el proceso de construcción va a la mitad pero debo de esperar a que me llegue el PMF102 ya que me toco comprarlos en linea
De antemano les agradezco las molestia de leer el testamento ...





dando vuelta por los preguntas realizadas encontré un esquema hecho por el moderador fogonazo si el primer esquema no funciona creo que este seria el que realizaría adjunto foto también.


----------



## pandacba

No necesitas amplifivar ya que la salida del IPod tien señal de sobra utilza el esquema de Fogonazo no deberias tener problemas, si a máximo volumen satura o deforma aumenta la resistencia de entrada R1 a 22k y no deberias tener problemas, lo ideal sería poner un pote como R varible y ajustarlo hasta que a máximo volumen se escuche bien, luego se mide el valor y se reemplaza por un R fija lo más proxima al valor leido mayor, la R variable deberia ser de unos 100k


----------



## nesin

gracias por la pronta respuesta pandacba... habiendo leido eso creo que me ire por el esquema de fogonazo y hare las modificaciones... pero disculpa...
no se si me podrias explicar el cambio que hace fogonazo al remplazar el c2 de 47 nf del esquema del ampli por  r7 de 22k y luego c1 de 1µF para luego pasar al vol general?
gracias!


----------



## lisandroaray

Buena tardes amigo del foro...
Tengo un reproductor de CD marca panasonic CQ-DP101U, al cual quisiera adaptarle una entrada auxiliar, pero la placa no muestra el sintonizador de 16 pines cual de los pines FM OUT R, FM OUT L, algien me podria orientar al respecto o enviarme un diagrama del mismo ya que requiero coloca mi mp3...
saludos... ...


----------



## pandacba

Busca el manual de servicio primero


----------



## DownBabylon

pues parece que no trae input integrado, tendras que abrirlo y ubicar la entrada de audio para soldarle un conetor extra, si lo abres comparte fotos nitidas de la mainboard procura ubicar la etapa de preamp y amp de audio


----------



## pandacba

No hace falta abrir nada, lo mejor es el manual de servicio que se consigue fácilmente en la red


----------



## SKYFALL

Un reproductor de cd no mantiene la entrada de preamplificador constante en el tiempo, depende del trabajo realizado por el pick-up optico y de ahi en mas aguas abajo se sincroniza el resto del trabajo, esto se hace para tratar de eliminar ruidos a sus salidas de audio

Por lo tanto no va a ser tarea facil montar entradas auxiliares preamplificadas por el mismo aparato, con o sin el service manual disponible para consulta.


----------



## teknosrp

SKYFALL dijo:


> Un reproductor de cd no mantiene la entrada de preamplificador constante en el tiempo, depende del trabajo realizado por el pick-up optico y de ahi en mas aguas abajo se sincroniza el resto del trabajo, esto se hace para tratar de eliminar ruidos a sus salidas de audio
> 
> Por lo tanto no va a ser tarea facil montar entradas auxiliares preamplificadas por el mismo aparato, con o sin el service manual disponible para consulta.



Por lo que dice el OP tiene pinta que el sintonizador de radio es de los que vienen en una cajita metálica y que sacan audio directamente. Conectando un conmutador de 2 vias en ese punto se podria cambiar facilmente entre radio y otra entrada aux.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

En principio, la idea de usar la línea de salida de B.F. del sintonizador, no parece descartable.

Adjunto esquema.


----------



## lisandroaray

Buenas noche Pinchavalvula....
Estuve viendo el esquema que me envió y en verdad es parecido a la placa de mi reproductor ya identifique los pines son 10 y 11, voy a conectar la entrada auxiliar y le estare notificador como quedo, gracias antemano por su orientacion...

saludos...


----------



## lisandroaray

Buenas !!!
Les cuento que ya mi reproductor ya esta modificado... la solución gracias a sus orientaciones y al esquema que me envió Pinchavalvulas realice una conexión de los pines 3 que era tierra, el pin 10 out L y el pin 11 out R, ya le pude conectar mi mp3 y esta funcionando perfectamente y sin ninguna interferencia.
Agradezco a todos por sus orientaciones Dios les continue bendiciendo y fortaleciendo sus conocimientos.
  Saludos


----------



## ELeo

Saludos a todos, por favor necesito ayuda para instalar una entrada auxiliar para ingresar audio y se escuche por los parlantes. El amplificador es un LA4440. He visto en el foro el uso del jack hembra de 5 patas que se usa para salida de audio (audífonos), ¿también lo puedo usar para el ingreso de audio?, y de ser así ¿cómo sería la conexión?
Las imágenes son de la placa donde debe ir conectado la entrada auxiliar y del jack que he conseguido.


----------



## pandacba

Tenes el esquema de tal circuito, publicalo para ofrecerte una mejor ayuda, ese jack es con corte por eso tiene 5 terminales uno es común de masa, dos son los parlantes internos y los otros dos audífonos o parlantes externos


----------



## DOSMETROS

También foto clara y grande de la plaqueta de frente y dorso : ¿Cómo subo imágenes y archivos?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Buenas fotos de lo equipo que quieres hacer esa modificación , modelo , fabricante es inprescindible.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ELeo

Las imágenes son del esquema con la cual he armado el amplificador de 20w LA4440 con micrófono. En la hoja de información dice que es un amplificador estéreo de 7W por canal, configurado internamente en modo puente para poder brindar una potencia de 19W. ¿qué significa?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Googleá configuración puente o bridge o  utilizá el Buscador del Foro ! 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/funciona-salida-puente-bridge-145952/index2.html


Le pones un mini plug al mini jack y mides con el tester hasta encontrar masa y ambas  conexiones de señal , a las patas de señal le pones una resistencia de 10 k a cada una conectada a la punta de arriba del potenciómetro P2 de la segunda imagen , eso para comvertir estereo en mono ; luego masa con masa


----------



## ELeo

Funcionó!, gracias Dosmetros.
He conseguido una máscara (está en la imagen) que tiene dos conexiones, una de cuatro cables y la otra de dos. ¿La de cuatro cables lo debo conectar igual que el  mini jack?, es decir OUTL y OUTR a la punta de arriba del potenciómetro P2, GND a tierra y ANT sin conectar? 
¿Cómo conecto la conexión que tiene dos cables? GND a tierra y ¿dónde conecto 5V?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , conectá OUTL y OUTR mediante una resistencia de 10k cada una a la punta de arriba de P2 , GND a masa-tierra.

Vas a necesitar una fuente de 5 V para alimentar los otros dos cables , fijate algún cargador de celular , pero medilo que no pase los 5 V e identificale el positivo y negativo , sinó desde la fuente del LA4440  (C19) ponés un LM7805 y listo.

Saludos !


----------



## ELeo

Gracias por el apoyo recibido, instalé la máscara y funciona, también el auxiliar que instalé primero, pero tengo un problema, *cuando hago uso de uno de ellos, el otro como que se desactiva*, es decir, por ejemplo escucho la radio que está en la máscara y luego cuando uso el minijack, este no funciona, y viceversa, cuando hago uso del minijack y luego voy a escuchar la radio, este no funciona. Para que funcionen tengo que estar moviendo o conectando y desconectando el conector de cuatro cables que van a la máscara.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Sólo se puede usar uno (FM, USB, AUX, etc.) a la vez.  

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ELeo

Tengo instalado los dos, la máscara (FM, USB, AUX, etc.) y una entrada auxiliar independiente. A lo que me refiero es que cuando escucho la FM de la máscara y luego lo apago para usar la entrada auxiliar independiente (la cual no se encuentra en la máscara), esta entrada auxiliar no funciona. Lo mismo pasa si primero uso la entrada auxiliar independiente, luego dejo de usarla para escuchar la FM, esta ya no funciona, no uso los dos a la vez. Para que funcionen tengo que estar moviendo o conectando y desconectando el conector de cuatro cables que van a la máscara, solo así funcionan.
Por ejemplo escucho la FM, lo apago y luego para usar la entrada auxiliar independiente debo desconectar y conectar el conector de cuatro cables de la máscara, solo así funciona, lo mismo sucede al contrario, uso la entrada auxiliar independiente, dejo de usarla y para escuchar la FM nuevamente debo conectar y desconectar el conector de cuatro cables, sino no funcionan. Esto lo tengo que hacer cada vez que hago uso de uno de ellos, es como que al funcionar uno de ellos desactivara al otro y tengo que estar moviendo el conector.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probá poner un capacitor electrolítico de 10 uF x 12 V (o mas) en serie con el Jack de entrada auxiliar , conectalo igual al que lleva la entrada de micrófono


----------



## ELeo

OUTL y OUTR tienen una resistencia de 10 k cada una, ¿ambas resistencias debo conectarlas al positivo del condensador de 10 uF y el lado negativo del condensador a la punta de arriba del potenciómetro P2?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , pero el condensador al revés


----------



## ELeo

Tengo una duda, al conectarlo al revés sería diferente a la conexión de entrada del micrófono, donde el negativo del condensador va a la entrada del micrófono. ¿Es así?, ¿en este caso el positivo del condensador debe ir a la entrada auxiliar? por favor acláreme esa duda.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ponelo cómo el de micrófono  y con el tester en escala baja de Vdc medís a ver si es correcto.


----------



## Nixonblaster

Tengo un grabador audiologic cd17 y quiero ponerle una entrada de auxiliar o un cable con Jack de 3,5 para conectar el celular


----------



## DOSMETROS

En general se conecta al potenciómetro de volumen.


----------



## Nixonblaster

Y como lo hago correctamente no quiero hacer macana y que me queme el celu


----------



## Fogonazo

Visto el potenciómetro de frente son 3 patas, la de mas a la izquierda según el sentido contrario al giro de las agujas del reloj es GND tierra, ahí se conecta el blindaje del cable del celular.
La pata del medio se deja tal como está.
La pata de la derecha se desconecta de donde sea que se encuentre conectada y ahí (Pata Potenciómetro) se conecta el "vivo" del cable blindado que viene del celular.


----------



## Nixonblaster

Muchas gracias el método que me pasaste es para una ficha hembra no?


----------



## Fogonazo

Nixonblaster dijo:


> Muchas gracias el método que me pasaste es para una ficha hembra no?


¿ De que ficha me estás hablando (Escribiendo) ?


----------



## Nixonblaster

Quiero poner una ficha auxiliar macho o hembra es lo mismo en la radio nada más es para conectar el celular , una ves lo hice con otro celu y me hicieron un corto y no anduvo más la entrada de auxiliar del celular


----------



## pandacba

Por eso te ha explicado muy bien se conectan entre los extremos del potenciómetro, generalmente estos son de 5K muy superior a los 32 ohm de los auriculares por lo que no habrá ningún corto


----------



## carc_1889

Hola, tengo la misma consulta que el creador del post. Tengo un viejo equipo Sanyo mcd-s735f al cual le quiero agregar una entrada auxiliar pero me esta costando encontrar como hacer las conexiones necesarias.
Tiene una ficha llamada Phones que es para los auriculares, y se maneja con radio, cd y cassette. No se cual de esas opciones sera la mejor.
El ic de la radio es un LA1831, el preamplificador del cassette es TA2068N y el amplificador es un LA4597, y tiene otro ic el 4066B. Adjunto archivos por si alguien puede ayudarme. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba

Esta muy claro para todos es igual, lo conectas sobre el potenciómetro de volumen, salvo que tu equipo tenga encoder


----------



## carc_1889

Hice la prueba con unos viejos cables rca, hasta que consiga cable mallado, yendo del potenciometro hacia dos rca hembra. Da buen sonido pero no regula bien el tono, que puede ser la perilla que hace ruido plastico al ajustarla.
El sonido conectado de esta manera es mono?


----------



## pandacba

El potenciometro es doble te da la posibilidad de stereo


----------



## peperc

hola tengo un equipo de musica viejo.
y tiempo .
el equipo es algo asi :



mi idea es encontrar la entrada de audio ( no tiene , no posee nada, solo para auriculares y nada mas )
y quiero poder meterle la señal de la PC, lso cables que usualmente van a los parlantitos de la PC .

ACLARO QUE DE AUDIO YO NO SE NADA, NUNCA ME DEDIQUE .

vi u video en youtube y pintaba algo accesible, asi que me anime, pero el equipo NO tiene tan marcado todo como en el video , y ademas tendre dudas.
yo les pongo fotos, y en las fotos hay comentarios y aclaraciones a ver si me ayudan .

y no se si me conviene de la PC mandarle directo o me conviene poner una resistencia para cada canal o un C .
para que no vaya tan "directo" por sea caso.
la verdad que en AUDIO nunca meti mano .

ya arreglo las fotos


----------



## analogico

peperc dijo:


> hola tengo un equipo de musica viejo.
> y tiempo .
> el equipo es algo asi :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 190955
> 
> mi idea es encontrar la entrada de audio ( no tiene , no posee nada, solo para auriculares y nada mas )
> y quiero poder meterle la señal de la PC, lso cables que usualmente van a los parlantitos de la PC .
> 
> ACLARO QUE DE AUDIO YO NO SE NADA, NUNCA ME DEDIQUE .
> 
> vi u video en youtube y pintaba algo accesible, asi que me anime, pero el equipo NO tiene tan marcado todo como en el video , y ademas tendre dudas.
> yo les pongo fotos, y en las fotos hay comentarios y aclaraciones a ver si me ayudan .
> 
> y no se si me conviene de la PC mandarle directo o me conviene poner una resistencia para cada canal o un C .
> para que no vaya tan "directo" por sea caso.
> la verdad que en AUDIO nunca meti mano .
> 
> ya arreglo las fotos



prueba la del cd, y unos capacitores de 10 uf positivo hacia afuera


----------



## peperc

analogico dijo:


> prueba la del cd, y unos capacitores de 10 uf positivo hacia afuera



el coenctor negro ?
ahi ?¿?
y que cables uso ??
estoy adivinando : malla GND y lso canales ?? seran el blanco y el rojo ??

y los capacitores ?? como ???
en cada canal ?? 

tendre : lo que viene de la PC y lo que entra en la placa .
lo que viene de la PC sera el + o - de el capacitor ??  en cada canal ??


----------



## peperc

algo asi ??? 
el + de el lado de la pc o de el lado de el equipo de audio ??


----------



## analogico

peperc dijo:


> algo asi ???
> el + de el lado de la pc o de el lado de el equipo de audio ??


si, del pc


----------



## peperc

*hola, he probado lo que me has dicho y  FUNCIONO OK ... *
*te agradezco muchisimo.*
*esa entrada de el cd  es como decias.*

si de casualidad pasas por aqui y tienes un rato te consultare un par de cosas mas, solo de curiosidad:

1 -- luego de que probe y anduvo , corte el cable de una caseterra ( fig. 7 y fig. 5 ) y lo conecte para ver si tambien de esa andaba .
y le di play a esa casetera , asi se activa el mecanismo y puse la llave selectora para que ande la casetera.

pero ni.
se escucha pero distorsionado y en seguida el volumen se dispara .
de nada a altisimo y ruidoso ..

no sirven entonces esas entradas de la placa ?? o si se podrian usar pero de otro modo ?? no con los electrolticos de 10 uF ??? 

2 --- el cable plano que enta en la placa y es de la fig. 3 .
en la placa dice : L..R... GND
ese no sirve tambien ?? ?
ese cable plano, como tambien uno con mas cables ( fig. 11) salen de la placa frontal que es el equalizador y control de volumen y radio .

3 --- el cable a usar, que comunique con la PC debe ser mallado??
yo la prueba que hice fue con un cable que tenia de telefonia, de esos chatos tipo americano de 4 cables .
tengo mucho y es comodo .

sino , encontre uno mas gordo, era de un sistema de CCTV , es con malla y 4 cables.

es igual ?? o uso el de la malla ?? 


es que ya que tengo el equipo desarmado ( tarde un monton en desarmarlo) , quieria ver de aprender lo posible . 

un saludo y gracias.


----------



## analogico

peperc dijo:


> *hola, he probado lo que me has dicho y  FUNCIONO OK ... *
> *te agradezco muchisimo.*
> *esa entrada de el cd  es como decias.*
> 
> si de casualidad pasas por aqui y tienes un rato te consultare un par de cosas mas, solo de curiosidad:
> 
> 1 -- luego de que probe y anduvo , corte el cable de una caseterra ( fig. 7 y fig. 5 ) y lo conecte para ver si tambien de esa andaba .
> y le di play a esa casetera , asi se activa el mecanismo y puse la llave selectora para que ande la casetera.
> 
> pero ni.
> se escucha pero distorsionado y en seguida el volumen se dispara .
> de nada a altisimo y ruidoso ..
> 
> no sirven entonces esas entradas de la placa ?? o si se podrian usar pero de otro modo ?? no con los electrolticos de 10 uF ???


la señal de la cassetera pasa antes por un preamplificador , por eso el sonido alto y ruidoso

 lo de usar el cd lo he hecho, lo de la casetera no, por que  es mas complicado
tengo  esto








						Instalar Entrada Auxiliar Utilizando las viejas caseter...
					

damartigon : Hola a todos! Hace rato venía con ganas de hacer un post pero debido a las complicaciones con la Facultad y el laburo se me complicaba... : Ha




					www.taringa.net
				







peperc dijo:


> 2 --- el cable plano que enta en la placa y es de la fig. 3 .
> en la placa dice : L..R... GND
> ese no sirve tambien ?? ?
> ese cable plano, como tambien uno con mas cables ( fig. 11) salen de la placa frontal que es el equalizador y control de volumen y radio .


no lo se, pero esta muy cerca de la radio y esa parte es mejor no alterarla, si quieres seguir usando esa función



peperc dijo:


> 3 --- el cable a usar, que comunique con la PC debe ser mallado??
> yo la prueba que hice fue con un cable que tenia de telefonia, de esos chatos tipo americano de 4 cables .
> tengo mucho y es comodo .
> 
> sino , encontre uno mas gordo, era de un sistema de CCTV , es con malla y 4 cables.
> 
> es igual ?? o uso el de la malla ??
> 
> 
> es que ya que tengo el equipo desarmado ( tarde un monton en desarmarlo) , quieria ver de aprender lo posible .
> 
> un saludo y gracias.



si te funciona esta bien


----------



## peperc

buenisimo, voy entonces a dejar preparado la de el cd y la de casetera , por sea caso.
mil gracias !!!!!


----------



## Romed

Estimados. 
Estoy aquí porque deseo hacer lo mismo con mi equipo mini componentes Sony.
Quiero utilizar el circuito al cual llegué por esta misma página, que se encuentra en Taring.net y que muestro en el dibujo de archivo adjunto.
El problema es que el artículo de Taring dice que debo encontrar un multi cable de tres vias (rojo, blanco y negro) pero en mi equipo salen del cabezal tres cables que llegan al conector en la placa de la casetera; dos de tres vías y uno de dos vías. 
El de dos, sus vías son blanco y negra. Los de tres, sus vías son rojo, negro y blanco. Las dos vías blanca y negra y las vías negras de de los otros dos cables están puenteadas en algún lado y aterrizadas en maza.
Por las inscripciones en el conector en la placa de la casetera es claro que cada cable de tres vías corresponde a cada canal (R y L). 
¿Pero a cuál de ellos me debo conectar? Las inscripciones en el conector de la placa de la casetera para uno de ellos son: R-PB (rojo), GND (negro) y R-REC (blanco). Repectivamente para el otro son: L-REC (rojo), GND (negro) y L_PB (blanco).
Suponiendo que REC se refiere Record, a la operación de grabación de casetes, deduzco que las vías PB son las que se usan para reproducir los casetes, que es lo que yo deseo usar. Siguiendo esa deducción y copiando el circuito de Taring, yo me conectaría: N a E-HOT, maza; R a R-PB canal derecho y L a L-PB. ¿Está correcto eso?
Saludos.


----------



## analogico

Romed dijo:


> Estimados.
> Estoy aquí porque deseo hacer lo mismo con mi equipo mini componentes Sony.
> Quiero utilizar el circuito al cual llegué por esta misma página, que se encuentra en Taring.net y que muestro en el dibujo de archivo adjunto.
> El problema es que el artículo de Taring dice que debo encontrar un multi cable de tres vias (rojo, blanco y negro) pero en mi equipo salen del cabezal tres cables que llegan al conector en la placa de la casetera; dos de tres vías y uno de dos vías.
> El de dos, sus vías son blanco y negra. Los de tres, sus vías son rojo, negro y blanco. Las dos vías blanca y negra y las vías negras de de los otros dos cables están puenteadas en algún lado y aterrizadas en maza.
> Por las inscripciones en el conector en la placa de la casetera es claro que cada cable de tres vías corresponde a cada canal (R y L).
> ¿Pero a cuál de ellos me debo conectar? Las inscripciones en el conector de la placa de la casetera para uno de ellos son: R-PB (rojo), GND (negro) y R-REC (blanco). Repectivamente para el otro son: L-REC (rojo), GND (negro) y L_PB (blanco).
> Suponiendo que REC se refiere Record, a la operación de grabación de casetes, deduzco que las vías PB son las que se usan para reproducir los casetes, que es lo que yo deseo usar. Siguiendo esa deducción y copiando el circuito de Taring, yo me conectaría: N a E-HOT, maza; R a R-PB canal derecho y L a L-PB. ¿Está correcto eso?
> Saludos.


busca el "service manual" de tu equipo sony


----------



## peperc

mira ( creo yo ) que el circuito descripto, con capacitores en serie te aisla recontra bien de errores.

gnd es gnd, de esa no tenes problemas.
y los canales PROBA y listo .
hay 2 opciones:
R_PB
L-PB

y la otra es
R _REC
L-REC

¿ por que pensaste en usar el canle de HOT ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Romed dijo:


> Estimados.
> Estoy aquí porque deseo hacer lo mismo con mi equipo mini componentes Sony.
> Quiero utilizar el circuito al cual llegué por esta misma página, que se encuentra en Taring.net y que muestro en el dibujo de archivo adjunto.
> El problema es que el artículo de Taring dice que debo encontrar un multi cable de tres vias (rojo, blanco y negro) pero en mi equipo salen del cabezal tres cables que llegan al conector en la placa de la casetera; dos de tres vías y uno de dos vías.
> El de dos, sus vías son blanco y negra. Los de tres, sus vías son rojo, negro y blanco. Las dos vías blanca y negra y las vías negras de de los otros dos cables están puenteadas en algún lado y aterrizadas en maza.
> Por las inscripciones en el conector en la placa de la casetera es claro que cada cable de tres vías corresponde a cada canal (R y L).
> ¿Pero a cuál de ellos me debo conectar? Las inscripciones en el conector de la placa de la casetera para uno de ellos son: R-PB (rojo), GND (negro) y R-REC (blanco). Repectivamente para el otro son: L-REC (rojo), GND (negro) y L_PB (blanco).
> Suponiendo que REC se refiere Record, a la operación de grabación de casetes, deduzco que las vías PB son las que se usan para reproducir los casetes, que es lo que yo deseo usar. Siguiendo esa deducción y copiando el circuito de Taring, yo me conectaría: N a E-HOT, maza; R a R-PB canal derecho y L a L-PB. ¿Está correcto eso?
> Saludos.


Usar las salidas del cabezal de cinta NO ES la mejor idea para agregar una linea auxiliar, porque vas a pasar atraves del preamplificador de cinta y no vas a lograr un buen sonido.


----------



## peperc

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Usar las salidas del cabezal de cinta NO ES la mejor idea para agregar una linea auxiliar, porque vas a pasar atraves del preamplificador de cinta y no vas a lograr un buen sonido.



buenisimo.
se que de audio sabes mucho.

yo me habia agendado ese circuito "previo" .
entonces NO VA ??

solo va el de la entrada de el CD que me recomendo ANALOGICO ??
(  solo capacitores electroliticos , que me funciona o k ) .

alguna otra entrada sirve ?? 
con algun esquema simple ?? 
el de la radio ?? o de el ecualizador ??
o han mencionado de el pote de volumen, pero no vi el esquema, y no me anime a tocarlo, ademas, el pote de volumen esta medio escondido en mi caso, pero es solo apra saber .

gracias 

PD: solo de curiosidad ¿ que tiene de malo el pre de la cinta ??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

peperc dijo:


> PD: solo de curiosidad ¿ que tiene de malo el pre de la cinta ??


De malo no tiene nada, pero aplica una curva de ecualizacion que cambia el sonido según una curva que debe cumplir con algunas *especificaciones*.


peperc dijo:


> alguna otra entrada sirve ??
> con algun esquema simple ??
> el de la radio ?? o de el ecualizador ??


No se a que te referís. En este tema se habla de agregar una entrada auxiliar a un equipo que no la tiene. Las otras entradas seguiran funcionando...supongo.


----------



## peperc

me referia entrar  por  todas las opciones de un equipo :
yo use  los cables que venian de el CD ( como me indico ANALOGICO) ...... *si va ok *
pero ademas hay otros cables que van a la placa:

de las caseteras ( vos ya indicaste que son problematicos)... *complicado *
y de la radio o del ecualizador ..........* este no se  ( foto 3 , el cable plano gris) *
yo en el equipo que desarme ( puse fotos ) encontre esos .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

peperc dijo:


> me referia a que yo use los cables que venian de el CD ( como me indico ANALOGICO) ...... *si va ok*


Si es del CD es lo más fácil por que no ecualiza nada, igual que la radio. Con esas no hay otro problema que perder la posibilidad de usarlos..pero de CD hay que ver donde colgarse por que los cables del cabezal lector traen una señal digital.

El ecualizador no sé.


----------



## Romed

peperc dijo:


> mira ( creo yo ) que el circuito descripto, con capacitores en serie te aisla recontra bien de errores.
> 
> gnd es gnd, de esa no tenes problemas.
> y los canales PROBA y listo .
> hay 2 opciones:
> R_PB
> L-PB
> 
> y la otra es
> R _REC
> L-REC
> 
> ¿ por que pensaste en usar el canle de HOT ??


Porque evidentemente ese es GND, y puedo utilizarlo para el circuito de Taring.net


----------



## Romed

analogico dijo:


> busca el "service manual" de tu equipo sony


Hola Analogico: Encontré el manual, Y los circuitos en él, pero la verdd es que no me aclara nada. Te adjunto circuitos. Saludos.


peperc dijo:


> mira ( creo yo ) que el circuito descripto, con capacitores en serie te aisla recontra bien de errores.
> 
> gnd es gnd, de esa no tenes problemas.
> y los canales PROBA y listo .
> hay 2 opciones:
> R_PB
> L-PB
> 
> y la otra es
> R _REC
> L-REC
> 
> ¿ por que pensaste en usar el canle de HOT ??


Hola Perpec: Simplemente porque ese está a tierra. Pero ahora que veo el circuito en el manual del equipo, voy a usar GND. Saludos


----------



## peperc

conta como te fue con ese esquema , que es de el cabezal de casette.
y es el "dificil"


----------



## analogico

Romed dijo:


> Hola Analogico: Encontré el manual, Y los circuitos en él, pero la verdd es que no me aclara nada. Te adjunto circuitos. Saludos.
> 
> Hola Perpec: Simplemente porque ese está a tierra. Pero ahora que veo el circuito en el manual del equipo, voy a usar GND. Saludos



y no subes el manual, que no se entiende nada


----------



## peperc

para mi , lo mas amigable fue abrir el equipo y ver adentro y poner fotos aca.
en algun equipo dice mas claro que otro ( en la placa) .

lo abris y en una de esas ves OTRA entrada mas facil, como la de CD o la de la radio, donde entren en la placa 3 cables faciles de identificar.


----------



## Romed

Hola.
Analógico.
Desgraciadamente los gráficos del manual no son nítidos. Los puedes ver en estos dos links. Sony CMT-GP7 / HCD-GP7 Service Manual  y Sony CMT-GP7 / HCD-GP7 Service Manual.
En todo caso aunque sean nítidos, ellos no responden la duda de si es mejor conectarse a REC o a PB. 
Hay que seguir el consejo de Perpe
c... probar. Pero me inclino por PB.
Perpec.
Tengo todo "despaturrado" el equipo como puedes ver en la foto. Lo más accesible es el cabezal de la casetera. 
No se ven, fácil como tengo desarmado el equipo, ni el  ni el cable del CD.
La pandemia no me deja hacer pruebas.
Vivo en Puente Alto, comuna de Santiago, Chile y todas las comunas de Santiago están en cuarentena y parece que, tal como van los contagiados y muertos, que seguirá así por otras dos semanas más.
Todo el comercio no esencial está cerrado y no tengo las resistencias y condensadores necesarios.
No queda más que esperar.


Tampoco es visible el potensiómetro.


----------



## peperc

mir ala placa madre, los cables que entran , si dice :
LR gnd

mira, yo mire un par de videos como este :






y si bien no se audio, pero vi que se veia facil, cables que vienen de cada modulo ala placa mader y dicen .
fijate mis fotos, sew ve , se intuye.


----------



## analogico

Romed dijo:


> Hola.
> Analógico.
> Desgraciadamente los gráficos del manual no son nítidos. Los puedes ver en estos dos links. Sony CMT-GP7 / HCD-GP7 Service Manual  y Sony CMT-GP7 / HCD-GP7 Service Manual.
> En todo caso aunque sean nítidos, ellos no responden la duda de si es mejor conectarse a REC o a PB.
> Hay que seguir el consejo de Perpe
> c... probar. Pero me inclino por PB.
> Perpec.
> Tengo todo "despaturrado" el equipo como puedes ver en la foto. Lo más accesible es el cabezal de la casetera.
> No se ven, fácil como tengo desarmado el equipo, ni el  ni el cable del CD.
> La pandemia no me deja hacer pruebas.
> Vivo en Puente Alto, comuna de Santiago, Chile y todas las comunas de Santiago están en cuarentena y parece que, tal como van los contagiados y muertos, que seguirá así por otras dos semanas más.
> Todo el comercio no esencial está cerrado y no tengo las resistencias y condensadores necesarios.
> No queda más que esperar.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 191559
> 
> Tampoco es visible el potensiómetro.


en varias paginas se encuentra la versión *Pdf *en buena resolución,
con eso  la idea seria conectar saltándose el Preamplificador del casete,  así no se necesitarían casi nada de componentes


----------



## jorgeaguilas

Hola amigos. Mi modular SONY mod: HCD-GN880 no tiene entrada auxiliar y quiero conectar un receptor bluetooth jack de 3.0 mm y activarlo con mi celular y así poder escuchar música desde mi celular. Tiene entradas frontales RCA, una entrada de audífonos de 3.0 mm, y una entrada para micrófono de 6.5 mm solamente. En el panel de enfrente solo se ven los cambios para TUNER FM AM, TAPE, VIDEO, GAME, y CD. y no tiene la entrada auxiliar que necesito. Me podrían indicar qué es lo que tengo que hacer? Gracias por decirme. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

jorgeaguilas dijo:


> Hola amigos. Mi modular SONY mod: HCD-GN880 no tiene entrada auxiliar y quiero conectar un receptor bluetooth jack de 3.0 mm y activarlo con mi celular y así poder escuchar música desde mi celular. Tiene entradas frontales RCA, una entrada de audífonos de 3.0 mm, y una entrada para micrófono de 6.5 mm solamente. En el panel de enfrente solo se ven los cambios para TUNER FM AM, TAPE, VIDEO, GAME, y CD. y no tiene la entrada auxiliar que necesito. Me podrían indicar qué es lo que tengo que hacer? Gracias por decirme. Saludos.



¿ Como sabes que las fichas RCA son entradas o salidas ?

Publica fotos de tu equipo parte posterior y frontal


----------



## Fuzzer

Tengo el amplificador Panasonic RX-D29, todo funciona y quiero saber dónde podría conseguir conectar una entrada auxiliar, para posteriormente intentar conectar un módulo Bluetooth.
Soy un principiante y no entiendo mucho los diagramas de este altavoz


----------



## DOSMETROS

Buscador nada , no ?






						Entrada auxiliar para grabador Panasonic rx d27
					

Hola amigos Tengo una grabadora Panasonic rx d27 y tiene la unidad de cd dañada, entonces tome la decisión de hacerle una conexión de auxiliar a la grabadora  por el cd. Examine  el diagrama y hice las conexiones (ver imagen)  pero problema que me da es que no se activa , como hago para que se...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Solicito diagrama de grabadora Panasonic rx-d27
					

Tengo grabadora panasonic rx-d27 que no tiene salida de audio y visualmente se observa componentes quemados, por lo que solicito diagrama. Gracias




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buscador nada , no ?


Y no....para que si alguien lo hace por mí...


----------



## unmonje

Fuzzer dijo:


> Tengo el amplificador Panasonic RX-D29, todo funciona y quiero saber dónde podría conseguir conectar una entrada auxiliar, para posteriormente intentar conectar un módulo Bluetooth.
> Soy un principiante y no entiendo mucho los diagramas de este altavoz


Para _*intentar*_ CONECTAR ALGO a OTRO ALGO, tienes que entender los diagramas de ese ALGO, para conectarlo al OTRO ALGO, ¿se entiende ALGO ?   
Para sacar *algo* del *horno*, tienes que meter la mano dentro del horno. Espero entienda algo usted.


----------



## Scooter

Fuzzer dijo:


> Tengo el amplificador Panasonic RX-D29, todo funciona y quiero saber dónde podría conseguir conectar una entrada auxiliar, para posteriormente intentar conectar un módulo Bluetooth.
> Soy un principiante y no entiendo mucho los diagramas de este altavoz


Si todo funciona es que ya tienes algo conectado, si no, no sabrías si funciona.
¿Como está conectado ahora?


----------



## Fuzzer

Scooter dijo:


> Si todo funciona es que ya tienes algo conectado, si no, no sabrías si funciona.
> ¿Como está conectado ahora?





Scooter dijo:


> Si todo funciona es que ya tienes algo conectado, si no, no sabrías si funciona.
> ¿Como está conectado ahora?


Fm


----------



## Scooter

El rx-d29 no es un amplificador.
Los amplificadores tienen todo tipo de entradas phono, aux etc.
Según he podido buscar es un simple radioCD






						Panasonic RX-D29 Características
					

Especificaciones técnicas y fotos Panasonic, modelo RX-D29. Mejor características: El número de presets de ecualización, Peso, Rango de FM, La banda AM, La capacidad de programación de pistas de CD de.



					es.all-specs.net
				






Busca el esquema y a partir de ahí busca como está conectado el módulo del CD al módulo del amplificador, luego localizas dichos componentes en la placa física y allí inyectas tu señal.


----------



## nasaserna

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> No sé por qué quieres crear una entrada auxiliar si tienes ya la entrada de Phono, haces un cable estéreo con resistencias limitadoras de señal. De esa manera no tienes que agregar nada dentro del aparato.
> 
> Chao.
> elaficionado.




jajaj pasaba por ahi y se me ocurrio 10 años despues, pues me trajeron dos equiupos sony que solo traian entradas phono  y no quise destaparlos


----------



## elias22

Buenas días tardes cuando lean esto .. necesito ayuda . Tengo el mismo problema .. con el Sony htc-a17.. en Phono se escucha distorsionado con el auxiliar como puedo solucionarlo?


nasaserna dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 283090
> 
> jajaj pasaba por ahi y se me ocurrio 10 años despues, pues me trajeron dos equiupos sony que solo traian entradas phono  y no quise destaparlos


Lo probaré porque tengo un Sony solo con Phono y no quiero destaparlo porque le funciona todo


Ratmayor dijo:


> Mi idea es saltarse el preamplificador de Phono, la ecualización RIAA es algo que no necesitarás con un CD o DVD.
> 
> Para eso necesitas interrumpir la pista donde lo indiqué en tu foto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 74452​
> Y luego hacer algo como esto:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 74453​


Perdón pero necesito comprar algún componente o solo sacar de ahí la señal ?..


----------



## Ratmayor

elias22 dijo:


> Perdón pero necesito comprar algún componente o solo sacar de ahí la señal ?..


Solo sacas la señal de ahí, en todo caso, agregarías un pequeño capacitor de 4.7uF/50V y una resistencia de 2.2K en serie para acoplar...


----------



## elias22

Ratmayor dijo:


> Solo sacas la señal de ahí, en todo caso, agregarías un pequeño capacitor de 4.7uF/50V y una resistencia de 2.2K en serie para acoplar...


Saco la señal pero deshabilito el pin 1 y 7 del otro integrado?.. o solo lo sueldo al in de RCA ..
Pd: tienes WhatsApp?.  O escribime al mío por favor xxxxx

*2.3*_ Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados._


----------



## Ratmayor

Debes retirar el IC y implantar el RCA en los pines 1 y 7 respectivamente...


----------



## elias22

Ratmayor dijo:


> Debes retirar el IC y implantar el RCA en los pines 1 y 7 respectivamente...


IC?  Perdón no entiendo tengo poca base en electrónica
Espero me tengas paciencia


----------



## unmonje

elias22 dijo:


> IC?  Perdón no entiendo tengo poca base en electrónica
> Espero me tengas paciencia


IC -> Circuito integrado    RCA -> Vieja marca fabricante de circuitos electrónicos


----------



## elias22

unmonje dijo:


> IC -> Circuito integrado    RCA -> Vieja marca fabricante de circuitos electrónicos


Ok  a lo que voy entendiendo es que retire ese integrado de 8 pines completamente.. y colocar ahí el L (1)  y R .. (7)


----------



## Ratmayor

elias22 dijo:


> Ok  a lo que voy entendiendo es que retire ese integrado de 8 pines completamente.. y colocar ahí el L (1)  y R .. (7)


Sí, tal cual, lo ideal sería usar un switch, pero no tengo a la mano el esquema del equipo


----------



## elias22

Ratmayor dijo:


> Sí, tal cual, lo ideal sería usar un switch, pero no tengo a la mano el esquema del equipo


Pero el switch solo sería si quiero usar el tocadisco .. y eso no me importa si no funciona.. 
Te envío imagen ?.. pero haré lo que me dices de sacar ese integrado de 8 pines completamente


----------



## Ratmayor

elias22 dijo:


> Pero el switch solo sería si quiero usar el tocadisco .. y eso no me importa si no funciona..
> Te envío imagen ?.. pero haré lo que me dices de sacar ese integrado de 8 pines completamente


Si no tienes problemas con eso, entonces, solo retira el integrado y toma los pines 1 y 7 como entradas auxiliares y listo


----------



## elias22

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si no tienes problemas con eso, entonces, solo retira el integrado y toma los pines 1 y 7 como entradas auxiliares y listo


Retiro el integrado y hago un puente así como en la imagen no ve?


----------



## Ratmayor

elias22 dijo:


> Retiro el integrado y hago un puente así como en la imagen no ve?


Ajá...


----------



## analogico

elias22 dijo:


> Retiro el integrado y hago un puente así como en la imagen no ve?



Antes de hacer eso busca el diagrama, está en un pdf así: Sony modelo service manual, creo que en ese equipo  se  debería poder hacer un puente mas fácil sin sacar integrados ni agregar cosas.


----------



## elias22

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ajá...


Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda Ratmayor . Me funciona perfecto .
Gracias por tenerme paciencia. Te invitaría unas chelas


----------



## eiefem

Medio mundo tenemos en casa aparatos de música, con sus años encima, que suenan realmente bien, que están realmente bien hechos... pero que llevan pletina Cassette, y ya ni sabemos donde están las cintas, ni se han conservado bien, ni.... ya me entendéis. Y, a quienes tenemos coches de inicios de este siglo nos puede pasar igual, un autoradio que suena de lujo, de buena marca, incluso con mandos al volante, pero de cassette.
Quien más quien menos, hemos resuelto la papeleta con una cinta adaptadora, que no es más que confrontar una cabeza magnética contra la cabeza magnética de nuestro equipo. La solución...vaya vaya, pero si la cabeza del equipo ya está gastada, o el aparato tiene autoreverse... el tema se complica.
Y yo me pregunto una cosa. La cabeza magnética de toda la vida está conectada a la placa base del aparato, con sus tres cables, o sea la masa y los dos canales. Algún tipo de señal, más o menos disminuida, envía a la placa base, la cual acaba saliendo amplificada a lo0s altavoces. Entonces, ¿No es posible crear un circuito capaz de tomar una señal de audio y disminuirla hasta el punto de poder introducirla por los mismos conectores? ¿O el problema es que, igual que la placa base recibe la señal de la cabeza magnética, también le envía algún tipo de corriente que la hace funcionar?. Porque, si en uno de esos equipos monobloque, (Sanyo, Sony, Philips...) que llevábamos a todas partes, se le pudiera convertir la cabeza magnética en una entrada de audio...
No sé que pensáis de darle una segunda vida a aparatos que funcionan bien y sin averías.
Yo, por mi parte, he reconvertido un raqdiocassette de coche, Renault, usando la cabeza magnética. En la boca de entrada de las cintas ahora se ve un aparato que compré en Aliexpress, que proporciona entradas USB, microSD, jack aux, bluetooth (inclidas llamadas) y reproduce MP3. Lo malo es que tuve que hacerlo a las bravas, o sea juntando dos cabezas magnéticas una contra otra. No han debido quedar bien alineadas, porque se oye por ambos canales, y bien, pero MONO en vez de STEREO.
En su día, en el antiguo "YoReparo", me propusieron dos circuitos sencillos, con resistencias y condesadores, que se supone hacían esa función, simular una cabeza magnética, pero no funcionaban bien.

Pues si estáis ociosos y os apetece el tema... Yo por aquí ando, dándole vueltas al tema. a ese y a otro proyecto, quitarle a otro la maquinaria de cassette y meterle en su lugar un YATOUR, para llevarlo dentro del autoradio, en vez de tenerlo fuera y a la vista.

Gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## sergiot

Obvio que se puede, todo se puede hacer, el tema de la cabeza lectora es que hay que accionar el mecanismo para que se habilite, sino hay que modificar mas profundo, o conectar a la salida del pre-amplificador, y habilitar esa entrada con una llave agregada.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hoy , no solo venden cassettes con entrada auxiliar , sino los nuevos con Bluetooth


----------



## malesi

eiefem dijo:


> Medio mundo tenemos en casa aparatos de música, con sus años encima, que suenan realmente bien, que están realmente bien hechos... pero que llevan pletina Cassette, y ya ni sabemos donde están las cintas, ni se han conservado bien, ni.... ya me entendéis. Y, a quienes tenemos coches de inicios de este siglo nos puede pasar igual, un autoradio que suena de lujo, de buena marca, incluso con mandos al volante, pero de cassette.
> Quien más quien menos, hemos resuelto la papeleta con una cinta adaptadora, que no es más que confrontar una cabeza magnética contra la cabeza magnética de nuestro equipo. La solución...vaya vaya, pero si la cabeza del equipo ya está gastada, o el aparato tiene autoreverse... el tema se complica.
> Y yo me pregunto una cosa. La cabeza magnética de toda la vida está conectada a la placa base del aparato, con sus tres cables, o sea la masa y los dos canales. Algún tipo de señal, más o menos disminuida, envía a la placa base, la cual acaba saliendo amplificada a lo0s altavoces. Entonces, ¿No es posible crear un circuito capaz de tomar una señal de audio y disminuirla hasta el punto de poder introducirla por los mismos conectores? ¿O el problema es que, igual que la placa base recibe la señal de la cabeza magnética, también le envía algún tipo de corriente que la hace funcionar?. Porque, si en uno de esos equipos monobloque, (Sanyo, Sony, Philips...) que llevábamos a todas partes, se le pudiera convertir la cabeza magnética en una entrada de audio...
> No sé que pensáis de darle una segunda vida a aparatos que funcionan bien y sin averías.
> Yo, por mi parte, he reconvertido un raqdiocassette de coche, Renault, usando la cabeza magnética. En la boca de entrada de las cintas ahora se ve un aparato que compré en Aliexpress, que proporciona entradas USB, microSD, jack aux, bluetooth (inclidas llamadas) y reproduce MP3. Lo malo es que tuve que hacerlo a las bravas, o sea juntando dos cabezas magnéticas una contra otra. No han debido quedar bien alineadas, porque se oye por ambos canales, y bien, pero MONO en vez de STEREO.
> En su día, en el antiguo "YoReparo", me propusieron dos circuitos sencillos, con resistencias y condesadores, que se supone hacían esa función, simular una cabeza magnética, pero no funcionaban bien.
> 
> Pues si estáis ociosos y os apetece el tema... Yo por aquí ando, dándole vueltas al tema. a ese y a otro proyecto, quitarle a otro la maquinaria de cassette y meterle en su lugar un YATOUR, para llevarlo dentro del autoradio, en vez de tenerlo fuera y a la vista.
> 
> Gracias por vuestro tiempo.


Con lo que te sale el YATOUR
te compras 2 autorradios con todo  
Autoradio Bluetooth, Wistrue Am/FM Radio Coche Bluetooth 5.0 1 DIN Radio para Coche Llamadas Manos Libres Control Remoto Radio stéreo de 12V Coche con Reproductor de MP3 USB (No RDS/CD/DVD) : Amazon.es: Electrónica


----------



## eiefem

malesi dijo:


> Con lo que te sale el YATOUR
> te compras 2 autorradios con todo
> Autoradio Bluetooth, Wistrue Am/FM Radio Coche Bluetooth 5.0 1 DIN Radio para Coche Llamadas Manos Libres Control Remoto Radio stéreo de 12V Coche con Reproductor de MP3 USB (No RDS/CD/DVD) : Amazon.es: Electrónica


Gracias por tu consejo pero, de verdad te lo digo, no. 
1 - El Yatour es de segundamano y me ha valido 25€, por su precio nuevo ni me lo planteaba, por eso andaba haciendo ñapas (no obstante me sigue interesando lo del cassette)
2 - Por lo que vale ese "nisupu" de Amazon, ya me compré en su momento un autoradio multimedia Sony
3 - Si el tema principal es no perder los mandos del volante. De nada me sirve que el que propones, y mi Sony, tengan un mando inalambrico. En España, te pilla la Guardia Civil con el mando en la mano, y prepara dinero, te va a salir caro el invento.

Si estoy transformando el mando satelital de mi coche para que pueda mandarle órdenes al autoradio Sony, pero soy un "ñapas", y "ensayo-error" puedo hacerme viejo, más aún.


----------

